# Welcome 75 awning size?



## Stigi (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi All
I'm soon to be a happy owner (I hope) of a welcome 75. I've asked the dealer to put on a Fiama awning. The dealer initialy said a 3.5m would fit, but i've just had a call from their workshop saying it needs to be 3.0m. I'm sure i've seen a Welcome 75 with 3.5m awning.
Are there any owners who can advise out there.
Thanks
Ian


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Stigi said:


> Hi All
> I'm soon to be a happy owner (I hope) of a welcome 75. I've asked the dealer to put on a Fiama awning. The dealer initialy said a 3.5m would fit, but i've just had a call from their workshop saying it needs to be 3.0m. I'm sure i've seen a Welcome 75 with 3.5m awning.
> Are there any owners who can advise out there.
> Thanks
> Ian


Hi, I have a 4 metre Omnistore 5002 fitted to my 2008 Welcome 75.
It covers the complete side including over the door and is set off the wall with 20mm blocks so that it can pass over the roof trim by the door. Sealing rubber strip is fitted to the rear to stop water getting between the awning and the side.
It appears to me that your dealer hasn't got a clue. Ditch them and have it fitted by an expert such as Rose Blinds or Hillview Blinds who fit at most of the shows.
There is a good photo, courtesy of ladyJ, in Motorhome Photos/Motorhome Rallies & Meets / Shepton Sept 2009/photo 2009_0913 shepton 001

Good luck with your 75 by the way- a great MH.

Ray


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My Welcome 85 has a 3.5 metre Omnistor, fits easily, with space to spare.

Sounds like your dealer is trying to off-load an unwanted stock item.


----------

